# Remeron and Wellbutrin



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Would this be a good combo? Remeron is notoriously sedating, which hopefully would be offset by wellbutrin's stimulating effects.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

It could be, if I remember correctly Rustybob had good success with this combo.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

I had a ton of success on this combo for about 18 months. At one point I was essentially free of SAD and GAD, was sleeping great, lost 65lbs, had a normal appetite, had lots of energy, was able to reverse sexual problems caused by Effexor, and it did a superb job of keeping depression non-existant as my life was crumbling around me. 

Side effects were minimal. Some grogginess in the morning until I took Wellbutrin, and I would get the occasional food craving. My appetite was mostly normal on this combo, hence why I'm pretty sure I'm the only person on this forum to not gain weight on Remeron. For those food cravings, I just made sure to always keep fruit around the house rather than junk food.

This combo didn't just suddenly poop out on me really. As I mentioned already, my life was crumbling around me, yet I always held my head high. Finally things seemed to be turning around, getting to a level that was almost.... perfect. I got my dream job, only to get a call a few days later saying I don't have my dream job. Instantly I fell into depression. It took about 3 weeks to pull myself back up, but this combo never worked the same. I have no regets about that though, it was a great ride while it lasted.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks a good combo.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Forgot to mention, I was on pretty high doses of each med. About half of the 18 months I was at 300mg, the rest 450mg/day of SR. Most of my time on Remeron was at 45mg/day, probably about 14 months, and the rest at 60mg.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I was on both meds but not at the same time. I started on Remeron at 15 mg and it worked initially for sleep, but then my doc increased it and as the dose went up, my insomnia got worse. I was on this with Olanzapine. It did increase my appetite, but I have a real high metabolism, so I did not put on any weight. However, the Remeron never worked so I was taken off it and put on Wellbutrin. The Wellbutrin never worked as well, but it is true that Wellbutrin does wonders for people who experience sexual side effects. (This is an observation coming from a male point of view though, so I don't know how Wellbutrin affects girls sexually).


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

The only side effect that concerns me is the tiredness, which is so bad right now (I'm on 30mg of remeron), that I want to get off it, especially since it's not doing anything for my anxiety. I did gain weight, but I was underweight to begin with, so this wasn't a problem. Haven't had any sexual side effects. I've wanted to try wellbutrin for a while, since the motivation and energy seem like a good thing to have. We'll see if my doc gives me this on thursday.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Wellbutrin is an upper very stimulating so you could take that during the day. Remeron is for sleep.


----------

